# Globale Whitelist für alle User



## Philippe (12. Sep. 2008)

Hallo erst mal,
ich es möglich eine globale Whitelist zu erstellen die ständig gepflegt wird?
Alle User können es benutzen, ich würde es in die users_prefs.master einstellen.

Sollte es möglich sein, wie kann ich nachträglich alle bereits eingerichtete Users (alle Postfächer) für diese Whitelist updaten?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Till (12. Sep. 2008)

In der Datenbank ausführen:

update isp_isp_user SET status = 'u' WHERE status = '';

Danach einen beliebigen User in ISPConfig editieren und speichern, dann werden alle user aktualisiert.


----------



## Philippe (15. Sep. 2008)

Vielen Dank Till !

Da ich aber neuerlinge bin was ISPConfig angeht, kannst du bitte deine Antwort etwas vertiefen? Zum Beispiel mit User edtitieren meinst du über die Weboberfläche denke ich. 
Nun aber wenn ich eine whitelist für ein Benutzer mache, egal ob über die Weboberfläche oder direkt an die Serverconsole (Eintrag in die .users_prefs), kann es von ein Kunde weiter gepflegt werden und gleichzeitg für alle andere Benutzer aktualisiert werden?
Wird für ein Benutzer nur die Einträge in die .users_prefs berücksichtig oder auch die in die local.cf?


----------



## lun4tic (23. Sep. 2008)

Erlaube mir hier auch eine Frage, wo kann ich eine Globale Whitelist einrichten ohne ISP Config?


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2008)

Das hängt ganz von Deiner Konfiguration ab? Für welches Programm willst Du eine Whitelist Funktion implementieren und wie hast Du es in den Mailserver eingebunden?


----------



## lun4tic (23. Sep. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Das hängt ganz von Deiner Konfiguration ab? Für welches Programm willst Du eine Whitelist Funktion implementieren und wie hast Du es in den Mailserver eingebunden?


Habe dieses Setup am laufen:
http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/virt...ourier-mysql-und-squirrelmail-ubuntu-804-lts/

Dafür eine globale Whitelist wo ich Domains oder IP Adresse eintragen kann währe toll.


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2008)

Ok, da hast Du Dir etwas den falschen Thread ausgesucht, hier ging es um spamassassin Einbindung über Procmail und Du hast amavisd. Aber macht nichts, poste das nächste mal aber bitte lieber in einen neuen Thread 

Amavisd whitelist:

http://www.ijs.si/software/amavisd/amavisd-new-docs.html#wblist


----------



## lun4tic (23. Sep. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Ok, da hast Du Dir etwas den falschen Thread ausgesucht, hier ging es um spamassassin Einbindung über Procmail und Du hast amavisd. Aber macht nichts, poste das nächste mal aber bitte lieber in einen neuen Thread
> 
> Amavisd whitelist:
> 
> http://www.ijs.si/software/amavisd/amavisd-new-docs.html#wblist


Hmm, gibt es das auch in verständlicher Form? 

Mache ich nächstes mal, sorry. Bin gerne ein Crossposter.


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2008)

Füge Folgende Zeilen in der amavisd.conf dazu bzw. ändere sie:

read_hash(\%whitelist_sender, '/var/amavisd/whitelist');
read_hash(\%blacklist_sender, '/var/amavisd/blacklist');
read_hash(\%spam_lovers, '/var/amavisd/spam_lovers');

Dann lege die 3 Dateeien an und liste in den Dateien jeweils eine Emailadresse oder den Teil einer Emailadresse pro zeile auf.


----------



## lun4tic (23. Sep. 2008)

Hmm, selbst ein "find" findet keine "amavisd.conf", wie heißt die Datei genau?


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2008)

Ach ja, Ubuntu und Debian haben die ja in ganz viele Dateien aufgesplittet. Schreib das alles mal in die Datei:

/etc/amavis/conf.d/50-user


----------



## lun4tic (23. Sep. 2008)

Besten Dank, klappt.


----------



## Philippe (24. Sep. 2008)

*Globale Whitelist*

Super, aber ich benutze kein Amavisd.

Ich habe die Anleitung gefolgt für Linux Suse 10.3. Es hat auch soweit alles bestens geklappt. Nun ein Kunde muss über 100 Email-Account anlegen und besteht auf eine Globale Whitelist! Auf dieser Server gibt es nur 1 Kund aber viele Domains!
Schön wäre eine Whitelist dass der Kund selber weiter plegen kann, dies sollte für ALLE ISPConfig-user dann aktualisieren werden können.

Ich bitte um Hilfe da ich nicht mehr weiter weiss!!!

Vielen Dank schon Mal.


----------



## Till (24. Sep. 2008)

> Super, aber ich benutze kein Amavisd.


Die Antwort zum Thema amavisd war ja auch nicht für Dich.



> Ich habe die Anleitung gefolgt für Linux Suse 10.3. Es hat auch soweit alles bestens geklappt. Nun ein Kunde muss über 100 Email-Account anlegen und besteht auf eine Globale Whitelist! Auf dieser Server gibt es nur 1 Kund aber viele Domains!
> Schön wäre eine Whitelist dass der Kund selber weiter plegen kann, dies sollte für ALLE ISPConfig-user dann aktualisieren werden können.


Es gibt in ISPConfig 2 keine globale Whitelist für alle Accounts, Du kannst aber eine in der local.cf Datei in /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/.... hinterlegen.

http://wiki.apache.org/spamassassin/ManualWhitelist


----------



## Philippe (24. Sep. 2008)

Vielen Dank Till für die super schnelle Antwort 

Ich habe also meine Whitelist-Einträge in :
/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf

Wird diese Datei immer gelesen unabhängig von die .user_prefs ?
Wenn ja, dann bin ich gerettet.
--------------------------------
Ich habe noch ein Problem der aber nicht hier rein passt, vielleicht hast du ein Link für mich.
Der Kunde hat ein "Typo3"-web hochgeladen und da funktionnieren die Seiten nicht. Auf dem alter Server (ohne ISPConfig) funktionnierte alles prima. Hast du eine Idee?
Merci beaucoup!


----------

